# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درآمد و وقت دانشجویان پزشکی

## iamAmir

سلام.
شاید فکر کنین، با این تاپیک من کلا تو حاشیه ام! 
اما شرایطم یه جوری شده که باید بدونم، توضیح شرایط راستش واسم سخته، اما از دوستانی که شرکت میکنن میخوام، که اگه میشه زود قضاوت نکنن و سوال رو خب، اگه میتونند جواب بدن.

اونایی که پزشکی میخونن (حالا مثلا دانشگاه تهران، شهید بهشتی  و مشهد) اصلا درامدی دارن؟
از چه طریقه و ماهانه چقدر هستش؟
چقدر درس هاشون سنگینه؟ یعنی میخوام بدونم مثلا شبا وقت ازاد دارن؟

پیشاپیش خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوستم پزشکی تبریزه و یه آشنایی پزشکی تهران
هر دو عصر و شب کلا تلپن توی تلگرام.......بیرون میرن بازار و سینما و...
درآمد اونا که ندارن اما اگه میخواین میتونید مشاور خصوصی شید و بسته به تبلیغات و داوطلبا متغیره درآمدش

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوستم پزشکی تبریزه و یه آشنایی پزشکی تهران
هر دو عصر و شب کلا تلپن توی تلگرام.......بیرون میرن بازار و سینما و...
درآمد اونا که ندارن اما اگه میخواین میتونید مشاور خصوصی شید و بسته به تبلیغات و داوطلبا متغیره درآمدش

----------


## iamAmir

> دوستم پزشکی تبریزه و یه آشنایی پزشکی تهران
> هر دو عصر و شب کلا تلپن توی تلگرام.......بیرون میرن بازار و سینما و...
> درآمد اونا که ندارن اما اگه میخواین میتونید مشاور خصوصی شید و بسته به تبلیغات و داوطلبا متغیره درآمدش


حدودا چقدره درامدش؟
خیلی ممنون از لطفتون برای جواب دادن به تاپیک 3>

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط iamAmir


سلام.
شاید فکر کنین، با این تاپیک من کلا تو حاشیه ام! 
اما شرایطم یه جوری شده که باید بدونم، توضیح شرایط راستش واسم سخته، اما از دوستانی که شرکت میکنن میخوام، که اگه میشه زود قضاوت نکنن و سوال رو خب، اگه میتونند جواب بدن.
اونایی که پزشکی میخونن (حالا مثلا دانشگاه تهران، شهید بهشتی  و مشهد) اصلا درامدی دارن؟
از چه طریقه و ماهانه چقدر هستش؟
چقدر درس هاشون سنگینه؟ یعنی میخوام بدونم مثلا شبا وقت ازاد دارن؟

پیشاپیش خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون


5  سال اول پزشکی هیچ درآمدی نداره.(مشاوره و تدریس کنکور و... کار ندارم باهاش)
1  و نیم سال آخر که دوره ی کارورزی هستش اینترن میشن و حقوق دارن. مجردا  حدود 500 تومن متاهلا هم حدود 700. البته این اعداد بسته به ورودیا و  دانشگاه های مختلف کمی متفاوتن.
2 سال اول که علوم پایه است و درسا  آنچنان سنگین نیست. خوندن تو فرجه و دوره امتحانات برای رسیدن به معدل حدود  15-16 کافیه. البته برخی امتحانا تو طول ترم برگزار میشن که 3-4 روزم  قبلشون شروع کنی میشه نمره متوسطی گرفت.
سال سوم فیزیوپاته که خب از علوم پایه سنگینتره ولی هر ترم حدود 15 واحد داری و زیاد بهت فشار نمیاد.
سال  های سوم و چهارم کارآموزیه (همون اکسترنی) که دیگه ساختاری به نام ترم  وجود نداره و وارد بخشای بیمارستان میشید. مثلا داخلی 3 ماه هستش و تو طول این  مدت بعد از ظهرها مطالب تئوری هم از کتاب میخونین و در آخر امتحان پایان  بخش از اون گرفته میشه. که اونم اگه تو طول بخش حواستون پیش درس (هم عملی  هم نظری) باشه پاس شدنش کار سختی نیست.
1 و نیم سال آخرم که همون اینترنیه و کلا عملیه و قسمت تئوری نداره.*

----------


## therealfarshid

اگه میخوای درآمد داشته باشی برو دندون پزشکی
چون وقت آزادش خیلی بیشتره یا حتی داروسازی
دوستمون که گفتن چن نفر هستن عصر ها تو تلگرام میچرخن خب شاید هنوز اینترن نشدن که صبح تا شب کشیک بدن!

----------


## mohammadreza13

ببین برسی سال اخر بری بیمارستان جبران میشه کمکم میرسه به 8 تا 9 تومن

----------


## amir.hzF

> سلام آره من دوستم دانشجوی پزشکیه
> 
> شب و روز ندارن ۲۴ ساعته باید بخونن اونم فقط واسه قبولی
> 
> اکثرا دانشجوای پزشکی به مصرف ریتالین رو میارن یا میرن شیشه میکشن واسه هوشیاری؛ وگرنه نمیتونی بخونیش
> 
> نزدیک یه ۱۰ سال درس داری تا تخصص که باید هر ۱۰ سال هر روز حتی تو تابستون روزی ۸ ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> کلا تفریح موقوف 
> ...


کلا دوست داری مردمو اذیت کنی نه ؟؟
دوست شما حتما کند ذهن بود یا هم که شما داری دروغ میگی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.hzF

> خیر حقیقت محض است 
> 
> من مثل بقیه نیستم که دروغ پراکنی کنم باید همین الان حقایق را بازگو کرد


جالب اینجاست که حقیقت محض رو فقط شما ازش مطلعی و بقیه هیچی نمیدونن !!!‌

----------


## Vvbvbvhv

> سلام آره من دوستم دانشجوی پزشکیه
> 
> شب و روز ندارن ۲۴ ساعته باید بخونن اونم فقط واسه قبولی
> 
> اکثرا دانشجوای پزشکی به مصرف ریتالین رو میارن یا میرن شیشه میکشن واسه هوشیاری؛ وگرنه نمیتونی بخونیش
> 
> نزدیک یه ۱۰ سال درس داری تا تخصص که باید هر ۱۰ سال هر روز حتی تو تابستون روزی ۸ ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> کلا تفریح موقوف 
> ...


چرا دوس داری هی مادرت مورد عنایت قراربگیره؟با این دروغا رقیبت کم نمیشه
دوس داری فحش بخوری برو استادیم ازادی بگو بهت 100000تا خیار عنایت کنن

----------


## amir.hzF

> این چه حرفیه شما می زنی ؟
> 
> مشکل از طرف منه که با دلسوزی دارم برای تان خبرها رو پوشش میدم


دلسوزی رو برو واسه یکی دیگه بکن  :Yahoo (21):  
اگه این دلسوزیه ما نخواستیم

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> سلام آره من دوستم دانشجوی پزشکیه
> 
> شب و روز ندارن ۲۴ ساعته باید بخونن اونم فقط واسه قبولی
> 
> اکثرا دانشجوای پزشکی به مصرف ریتالین رو میارن یا میرن شیشه میکشن واسه هوشیاری؛ وگرنه نمیتونی بخونیش
> 
> نزدیک یه ۱۰ سال درس داری تا تخصص که باید هر ۱۰ سال هر روز حتی تو تابستون روزی ۸ ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> کلا تفریح موقوف 
> ...


چه چرت وپرتایی

----------


## seven

> سلام آره من دوستم دانشجوی پزشکیه
> 
> شب و روز ندارن ۲۴ ساعته باید بخونن اونم فقط واسه قبولی
> 
> اکثرا دانشجوای پزشکی به مصرف ریتالین رو میارن یا میرن شیشه میکشن واسه هوشیاری؛ وگرنه نمیتونی بخونیش
> 
> نزدیک یه ۱۰ سال درس داری تا تخصص که باید هر ۱۰ سال هر روز حتی تو تابستون روزی ۸ ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> کلا تفریح موقوف 
> ...


دوست عزیز اصلن اینطور نیست با ی مدیریت خوب میشه به همه کاراو تفریحاتت جدا از درست رسیدگی کرد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> حدودا چقدره درامدش؟
> خیلی ممنون از لطفتون برای جواب دادن به تاپیک 3>


خب برای درآمد مشاوره رتبه خیلی مهمه
مثلا یک رقمیا شاید در حد ۵میلیون ....وقتم مهمه که چقو از تفریحشون بزنن
یا بعضیا مثل سارا همتی کتاب نشر میکنه و سی دی میده که خب درآمد یه مزشکو از الان درمیاره حدودا
اما رتبه های سه رقمی در حد شهر خودشون میتونن جولون بدن و ماهی دوسه تومن
مثلا ما یوی داریم اینجا کلاس درس و مشاوره میذاره آخر هفته ها که میاد .....درآمدشم دیگه حداقل ماهی سه چهار تومن اگه حال نداشته باشه کار کنه

----------


## iamAmir

> خب برای درآمد مشاوره رتبه خیلی مهمه
> مثلا یک رقمیا شاید در حد ۵میلیون ....وقتم مهمه که چقو از تفریحشون بزنن
> یا بعضیا مثل سارا همتی کتاب نشر میکنه و سی دی میده که خب درآمد یه مزشکو از الان درمیاره حدودا
> اما رتبه های سه رقمی در حد شهر خودشون میتونن جولون بدن و ماهی دوسه تومن
> مثلا ما یوی داریم اینجا کلاس درس و مشاوره میذاره آخر هفته ها که میاد .....درآمدشم دیگه حداقل ماهی سه چهار تومن اگه حال نداشته باشه کار کنه


تک رقمی شدن که خیلی سخته، یه دانشجوی پزشکی تهران، شهید بهشتی و مشهد رو میگم.
این دوستمون که گفتن فقط نوروز تفریح داری و فلان و اینا، واقعیت داره؟
اینطوریه؟!

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> تک رقمی شدن که خیلی سخته، یه دانشجوی پزشکی تهران، شهید بهشتی و مشهد رو میگم.
> این دوستمون که گفتن فقط نوروز تفریح داری و فلان و اینا، واقعیت داره؟
> اینطوریه؟!


نه اصلا هم اینطوری نیست!!!! 
مگه میشه شخص فقط 24 ساعته بخونه!!!! اونحوری که دیگه به ترم 2 هم نمیرسه چه برسه به پزشک شدن :Yahoo (21): 
پشتیبان من خودش دانشجوی پزشکی شهید بهشتیه و خب هم تفریحشو داره هم درسشو میخونه و هم درآمدشو !
ببینید همه چی با برنامه ریری درست میشه من خودم معتقدم دانشجویی که نتونه دوران دانشجوییشو درآمد داشته باشه نمیتونه ادامه بده همیشه که پدر و مادر ها نمیتونن ساپورت کنن بخصوص در شهرهایی که وضعیت به شدت زیر خط فقره!
به گفته ی پشتیبانم ایشون بعد از دوسال الان یک ال 90 دارن که خب با کمک خانواده و البته در آمد خودشون کسب کردن...
ایشون مشاوره میدن و تدریس خصوصی هم میکنن رتبه شون هم 400 خورده ای شده... البته بگم که نیم سل دوم قبول شدنشون هم بی تاثیر نبود اینکه3 الی 4 ماه از مهر وقت خالی داشته باشی و رتبت هم خوب باشه بیشتر میتونی در آمد کشب کنی :Yahoo (1): 
خیالتون راحت با برنامه ریزی همه چی درست میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> تک رقمی شدن که خیلی سخته، یه دانشجوی پزشکی تهران، شهید بهشتی و مشهد رو میگم.
> این دوستمون که گفتن فقط نوروز تفریح داری و فلان و اینا، واقعیت داره؟
> اینطوریه؟!


نه اصلا هم اینطوری نیست!!!! 
مگه میشه شخص فقط 24 ساعته بخونه!!!! اونحوری که دیگه به ترم 2 هم نمیرسه چه برسه به پزشک شدن :Yahoo (21): 
پشتیبان من خودش دانشجوی پزشکی شهید بهشتیه و خب هم تفریحشو داره هم درسشو میخونه و هم درآمدشو !
ببینید همه چی با برنامه ریری درست میشه من خودم معتقدم دانشجویی که نتونه دوران دانشجوییشو درآمد داشته باشه نمیتونه ادامه بده همیشه که پدر و مادر ها نمیتونن ساپورت کنن بخصوص در شهرهایی که وضعیت به شدت زیر خط فقره!
به گفته ی پشتیبانم ایشون بعد از دوسال الان یک ال 90 دارن که خب با کمک خانواده و البته در آمد خودشون کسب کردن...
ایشون مشاوره میدن و تدریس خصوصی هم میکنن رتبه شون هم 400 خورده ای شده... البته بگم که نیم سل دوم قبول شدنشون هم بی تاثیر نبود اینکه3 الی 4 ماه از مهر وقت خالی داشته باشی و رتبت هم خوب باشه بیشتر میتونی در آمد کشب کنی :Yahoo (1): 
خیالتون راحت با برنامه ریزی همه چی درست میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mysterious

> نه اصلا هم اینطوری نیست!!!! 
> مگه میشه شخص فقط 24 ساعته بخونه!!!! اونحوری که دیگه به ترم 2 هم نمیرسه چه برسه به پزشک شدن
> پشتیبان من خودش دانشجوی پزشکی شهید بهشتیه و خب هم تفریحشو داره هم درسشو میخونه و هم درآمدشو !
> ببینید همه چی با برنامه ریری درست میشه من خودم معتقدم دانشجویی که نتونه دوران دانشجوییشو درآمد داشته باشه نمیتونه ادامه بده همیشه که پدر و مادر ها نمیتونن ساپورت کنن بخصوص در شهرهایی که وضعیت به شدت زیر خط فقره!
> به گفته ی پشتیبانم ایشون بعد از دوسال الان یک ال 90 دارن که خب با کمک خانواده و البته در آمد خودشون کسب کردن...
> ایشون مشاوره میدن و تدریس خصوصی هم میکنن رتبه شون هم 400 خورده ای شده... البته بگم که نیم سل دوم قبول شدنشون هم بی تاثیر نبود اینکه3 الی 4 ماه از مهر وقت خالی داشته باشی و رتبت هم خوب باشه بیشتر میتونی در آمد کشب کنی
> خیالتون راحت با برنامه ریزی همه چی درست میشه


ورودی چه سالی؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ورودی چه سالی؟


ورودی 95

----------


## Amir2017

> سلام.
> شاید فکر کنین، با این تاپیک من کلا تو حاشیه ام! 
> اما شرایطم یه جوری شده که باید بدونم، توضیح شرایط راستش واسم سخته، اما از دوستانی که شرکت میکنن میخوام، که اگه میشه زود قضاوت نکنن و سوال رو خب، اگه میتونند جواب بدن.
> 
> اونایی که پزشکی میخونن (حالا مثلا دانشگاه تهران، شهید بهشتی  و مشهد) اصلا درامدی دارن؟
> از چه طریقه و ماهانه چقدر هستش؟
> چقدر درس هاشون سنگینه؟ یعنی میخوام بدونم مثلا شبا وقت ازاد دارن؟
> 
> پیشاپیش خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون


وا مگه می خوان خود کشی کنن . 
هرچقدر هم که درسخون باشی خوب باید استراحت هم داشته باشی ربات که نیستی

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> وا مگه می خوان خود کشی کنن . 
> هرچقدر هم که درسخون باشی خوب باید استراحت هم داشته باشی ربات که نیستی


فکر کنم اشتباه نقل قول گرفتی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> وا مگه می خوان خود کشی کنن . 
> هرچقدر هم که درسخون باشی خوب باید استراحت هم داشته باشی ربات که نیستی


فکر کنم اشتباه نقل قول گرفتی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir2017

> فکر کنم اشتباه نقل قول گرفتی


نه عزیزم. 
پرسیدن شبا وقت آزاد دارند جوابشو دادم

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> نه عزیزم. 
> پرسیدن شبا وقت آزاد دارند جوابشو دادم


اها ببحشید پس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> نه عزیزم. 
> پرسیدن شبا وقت آزاد دارند جوابشو دادم


اها ببحشید پس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تک رقمی شدن که خیلی سخته، یه دانشجوی پزشکی تهران، شهید بهشتی و مشهد رو میگم.
> این دوستمون که گفتن فقط نوروز تفریح داری و فلان و اینا، واقعیت داره؟
> اینطوریه؟!


اون برای کسایی که کاسبی راه انداختن و وقت استراحتشونو میدن به کار مشاوره
والا این دوس من بهش سلام میدم میگه فردا میای بریم سینما :Yahoo (21): 
یا ترم یک و دو رو کلا سوت الله گذروند...خبر موثق داشتم ازش که تا نصفه شب بیدار بوده وی نت و صب توی کلاس چرت میزده و درساشم نیفتاده
کل دوستای پزشکی هروقت ببینی صد قلم آرایش دارن که وقت میبره یا همش پلاسن توی بازار :Yahoo (17):

----------


## matrooke

دانشجو جماااااااعت  وقت مفت زیاد داره
اما این هدف و سبک زندگیشه که زمان بندیاشو مشخص میکنه
1-اگه هدفت رنک شدنه مخصوصا توی دانشگاه ما باید مثل چیز خوند اخرشم خانوم میر و آقای یزدمیشن دو و یک یونی :/در این صورت خیلی تفریح کمتره...
2-اگه هدفت نمره متوسط باشه و آدم برنامه ریزه خوبی باشی هم کلی تفریح داری هم کلی وقت برای نمره حتی مشاوره هم میتونی بدی برای درآمد.
3- اگه نمره فقط پاسی میخوای تبریک میگم شما با کلی وقت مفت و پشیمونی شب امتحانی سرو کار دارید :Yahoo (1): 
اما پزشکی برخلاف خیلی از رشته های دیگه روند سختیش صعودیه یعنی هر چی میرید جلوتر سخت تر میشه اما بازم لذت های خودشو داره
مثلا داداشم تو بیمارستان که بودن بخش اطفال یه دختر بچه کوچولو بانمک بوده رفته از پرسیده تو چرا اینجایی؟با زبون بچگونه گفته:توت فرنگی خوردم شکمم درد گرفته خخخ
خب خوده دانشجو هیچ خیلی از کنکوری ها هم اینو بخونن جون میگیرن :Yahoo (1): 
نگاه زندگی ها خیلی فرق دارن
یکی دورقمی میشه ولی بازم داره خودشو برای نمره دانشگاه زجر میده یکی هم میاد تو کمپین های انجمن خودشو جرواجر میکنه یکی هم خیلی ریلکس تفریح داره،درس داره،هنر داره،رفیق داره امید داره
"زندگی" داره... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sina98

دندون پزشکی چی؟؟ اونم در طی تحصیل درآمدی از خود رشته نداری؟

----------

